# Updating net/avahi-gtk



## bsd10 (Jul 25, 2010)

In updating net/avahi-gtk in 8.1-RELEASE, I'm getting:


```
# make install clean

...

Building libavahi-ui:               yes

===>  Building for avahi-gtk-0.6.27
  CC     bssh-bssh.o
bssh.c: In function 'main':
bssh.c:109: warning: 'd' may be used uninitialized in this function
  CCLD   bssh
gnome-libtool: link: cannot find the library `libavahi-ui.la' or unhandled argument `libavahi-ui.la'
gmake: *** [bssh] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/avahi-gtk.
```

What is causing this?


----------



## inurneck (Jul 25, 2010)

I had this same problem lastnight, during portmaster -a.. I was brought to your post by google. 

I figured it was just one of those things so I slept on it. They indeed fixed it overnight as I suspected.

 Just update your ports collection ex, cd /usr/ports/ and run make update.

 You'll see it edit that port. Sometimes things break out of your hands, and you either have to fix it yourself or wait it out.

 This was the case here, but luckily they are *usually* pretty good at fixing it.


----------

